# Pre-E Questions



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I ended up using this and it takes care of those spot weeds. 


Also, it was mentioned to apply pre-emergent in the spring. In Texas we start getting warmer earlier and wanted to know if early, mid or late February is a good time? I've used a Lesco Pre-E from Site-One and may do this again, unless y'all suggest something else, and I do have a sprayer that I bought from Site-One. Also, I currently have Celsius as my Po-E, and has done a pretty good job on my lawn. With the sedge, I used sedge hammer and it killed it all.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@Suaverc118

For pre emergent timing you want to look at soil temps. If it's getting north of 55° then weeds can start germinating.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> @Suaverc118
> 
> For pre emergent timing you want to look at soil temps. If it's getting north of 55° then weeds can start germinating.


Stupid question... How do you measure the temp? Certain thermometer to put in the ground?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> I ended up using this and it takes care of those spot weeds.
> 
> 
> Also, it was mentioned to apply pre-emergent in the spring. In Texas we start getting warmer earlier and wanted to know if early, mid or late February is a good time? I've used a Lesco Pre-E from Site-One and may do this again, unless y'all suggest something else, and I do have a sprayer that I bought from Site-One. Also, I currently have Celsius as my Po-E, and has done a pretty good job on my lawn. With the sedge, I used sedge hammer and it killed it all.


When was the last time you applied a PreM and how much did you put down(length of control)?

My theory when it comes to PreM's is if you haven't put one down yet then any day ending in "y" is a perfect time to start as long as the ground is not frozen. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Stupid question... How do you measure the temp? Certain thermometer to put in the ground?


Here is a good Turf Tip on the topic. It outlines the 3 methods most commonly used to predict crabgrass germination:


Soil Temperature
Air Temperature Using Growing Degree Days
Plant Phenological Indicators


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> I ended up using this and it takes care of those spot weeds.
> 
> 
> Also, it was mentioned to apply pre-emergent in the spring. In Texas we start getting warmer earlier and wanted to know if early, mid or late February is a good time? I've used a Lesco Pre-E from Site-One and may do this again, unless y'all suggest something else, and I do have a sprayer that I bought from Site-One. Also, I currently have Celsius as my Po-E, and has done a pretty good job on my lawn. With the sedge, I used sedge hammer and it killed it all.


With 2,4-D, 2,4-DP, and Mecoprop, that spray should take care of a lot of broadleaf weeds.

I am in north alabama. The suggested pre-me time here is sometime in February. For north GA, I saw as late as March 20th. I would assume anytime in February would be a good pre-em timeline for Texas unless you want to watch the temp. Another rough guideline is to apply the pre-em once you see forsythia bloom.

Concerning spraying vs granular, that's going to come down to personal preference and the size of the yard.

Prodiamine, dithiopyr, and pendamethalin are good starting pre-em options.

Sounds like you're on a good track.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I've used a digital meat thermometer to check my lawn. There are places online that can give you a good idea but you should check your lawn for it's micro climate. I google "Oklahoma soil temps" and it takes me to a mesonet Page with temps from around the state.

I see where MQ is coming from. Say this year you put Prodiamine down at a 6 month rate then in 6 months you put down another 6 month rate. That way you should technically be covered year round but I think it's also important to have the max strength of protection during periods of max weed germination.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up using this and it takes care of those spot weeds.
> ...


I don't remember how much I put down, but I believe it was more on the slightly heavy side, and am not sure what you mean by length and control. But I put it down in early October.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Suaverc118 said:
> ...


How big is your lawn and how much of that bag do you have left? What I meant by length of control was that the more you put down the longer your weed barrier should remain in the soil.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> I don't remember how much I put down, but I believe it was more on the slightly heavy side, and am not sure what you mean by length and control. But I put it down in early October.


I think Dimension only offers up to 12 weeks of residual control, so it's probably safe to say that whatever you put down in early October has run its course by now.

Different pre-emergent active ingredients offer different lengths of control (how long they work/are effective), and vary based on your application rate.

Do you plan to continue using the same product this season? Let us know and we'll be glad to cross check your application rates/plan for the specific product you are going to use.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

If I have any leftover to complete my front and back yard, should I finish it off? And then maybe use something that last longer next time like prodiamine?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


My yards combined comes out to be 7,500 sq ft. I'll look to see how much is left when I get home


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I have this much left. Not a lot at all, so I'll take suggestions.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> I have this much left. Not a lot at all, so I'll take suggestions.


Weigh what you have left. "I have this much left" doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

My bad, you're right. I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I have 11 lbs left


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember how much I put down, but I believe it was more on the slightly heavy side, and am not sure what you mean by length and control. But I put it down in early October.
> ...


I'm trying to decide if I should switch to something like prodiamine or stick with what I have
I have about 11 lbs left, and I know it's not enough, but wasn't sure if I should buy another bag and what I have left from that use plus my current 11 lbs may be another full application. But to me dimensions did it's job along with sedge hammer. 
Your expertise is needed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I split this out into a separate thread.

I'm partial to Prodiamine, but if applied correctly I wouldn't have any issues proceeding with the Dimension. They all have their pros/cons.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> I split this out into a separate thread.
> 
> I'm partial to Prodiamine, but if applied correctly I wouldn't have any issues proceeding with the Dimension. They all have their pros/cons.


Thanks for your honest opinion. But I believe the Prodiamine will also last longer because of it's liquid form vs 1 bag of Dimension, which I have to buy a few times per year right?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Thanks for your honest opinion. But I believe the Prodiamine will also last longer because of it's liquid form vs 1 bag of Dimension, which I have to buy a few times per year right?


I think Prodiamine 65WDG (Wettable Dispersible Granules) is one of the most cost effective pre-emergents available.

The 5lb jug ($59.50 delivered) works out to $0.74375/oz. The max annual application rate for your bermuda is 0.83oz per thousand, so your annual pre-e cost would only be about $0.62 per thousand. As I mentioned, they all have pros/cons, but that price is hard to beat. :thumbup:


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your honest opinion. But I believe the Prodiamine will also last longer because of it's liquid form vs 1 bag of Dimension, which I have to buy a few times per year right?
> ...


 :thumbup:

And if you have friends that don't have a clue about lawncare and just want preE just sell them a few oz each time they do it and get a free lunch out of it like I do :-D


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Any difference between that one and this one from Amazon?
Prodiamine 65 WDG Generic Barricade 5 lb https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007H36O12/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_MfnDAbRP3MFC7


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ok, I have a dilemma... I won't get Prodiamine for another 2 weeks of I order standard and I won't pay $25 for 2 day shipping. Says delivery is between 2/12-2/20. Can I hold off another 2 weeks without this since my yard is showing more green or should I go get dimensions from my local store and do it sooner?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma... I won't get Prodiamine for another 2 weeks of I order standard and I won't pay $25 for 2 day shipping. Says delivery is between 2/12-2/20. Can I hold off another 2 weeks without this since my yard is showing more green or should I go get dimensions from my local store and do it sooner?


As stated many times before in this thread. It depends on soil temp. The only one that can answer that question is you. Check your soil temp and make the decision yourself. No one on this forum knows your specific microclimate.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma... I won't get Prodiamine for another 2 weeks of I order standard and I won't pay $25 for 2 day shipping. Says delivery is between 2/12-2/20. Can I hold off another 2 weeks without this since my yard is showing more green or should I go get dimensions from my local store and do it sooner?


2-3 weeks will be fine. If you do have a few weeds come up before then, they can be easily hand picked.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma...


I would bet there is a Ewing or a Site One in Austin that has Prodiamine 65WDG in stock today.

Alternatively, you might check eBay - I see a listing on there for $65.55 with guaranteed delivery by Monday to my address.

Whatever you do, I wouldn't overreact - some research suggests crabgrass begins to germinate when average daily soil temps (not instantaneous soil temp) reach 57-64°F, but widespread germination doesn't occur until average daily soil temps reach 73°F.

So as Redtenchu eloquently suggested using fewer words than me :lol:, I wouldn't expect any widespread infestation that you can't deal with.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Found these goodies at Ewing, thanks to @Ware , but wanted advice on these choices. If I went with Prodiamine I would order it online and wait the 1-2 weeks. The granular fertilizer with Dithiopyr is supposed to be 1 application for the whole year. Anything from you amazing guys would be appreciated

Ok, my photos are not being added for some reason.
1) Prodiamine $85.00
2)Howard Johnson's with .172% Dithiopyr $23.00
3)Dithiopyr 40WSB $85.00


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> ...The granular fertilizer with Dithiopyr is supposed to be 1 application for the whole year...


I don't believe that. Can you link to the product label?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I bet they're talking about a single vs split app for each season (spring and fall).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ware It looks to be this. https://www.ewingirrigation.com/hje-0-0-7-172-dithiopyr

I'm with ware, I don't believe it for $23. This 50lb is $40 when I pick it up at the distributor.

Https://www.amleo.com/images/art/ADMDG50.pdf

If the dithiopyr 40wsb is the one in bags, I would not buy it. You have to dissolve the entire bag in water and dispose of the mixed portion not used.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Good evenin', y'all; grrrreat discussion here and I ... am ... learning more with every post! :thumbup:

QUESTION: how "nicely" (that is, quickly and completely and foam free) due the Prodiamine 65WDG (Wettable Dispersible Granules) DISSOLVE?

As I posted in another thread, I dread the excessive foam effect I get with some chemicals and from just agitation of adding water to my 4-Gallon backpack sprayer (I fill the tank 1/2 to 2/3 of the way with plain water, THEN add my chemical and the top off with the remaining 1-1/2 to 2 gallons of water). The worst foaming I encountered was with Armada (Groups 3/11 fungicide) but, even what I experienced with Tenacity this past weekend was problematic.

I never thought I'd see the day but, Y'all have me ready to 'convert' - TO spraying pre-emergent (FROM spreading granular pre-emergent) but, if I encounter the difficulty I have on occasion of not being able to get 4-gallons in the tank before risking chemical foam coming out the top of the tank, well, I may stick with broadcasting granule/prill.

(I am shocked at how much more economical / cost efffectibe the WDG is but, I guess I wouldn't be if I was the one trying to freight pallets of 40- and 50-pound bags of product, versus 5-lb jugs! :shock:

Thanks in advance for sharing your experience with DISSOLVING Prodiamine 65WDG (Wettable Dispersible Granules)!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

440mag said:


> ...Thanks in advance for sharing your experience with DISSOLVING Prodiamine 65WDG (Wettable Dispersible Granules)!


A mixing arm is what you seek. :thumbup:

Wettable granules dissolve fairly easily in hot water.

There are also some anti-foaming agents on the market. I have a bottle, but I haven't used it in a long time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For prodiamine, I mix the granulates (the half teaspoon I need) in the backpack with a gallon or less of water. I give it a good shake with the lid on. I then add the rest of the water ~ 3 gallons and give it a lite mix. Getting the backpack on and walking around will further mix it.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Ware It looks to be this. https://www.ewingirrigation.com/hje-0-0-7-172-dithiopyr
> 
> I'm with ware, I don't believe it for $23. This 50lb is $40 when I pick it up at the distributor.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's in a bag.

As far as the HJ bag, I guess he said that because he knew the size of my yards, so that bag SHOULD cover 1 year. So I'm assuming that it lasts 6 months? Also the Prodiamine can last 6-8 months according to that label.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

That Howard's Johnson Dithiopyr also has 22% nitrogen and mentions it can also work as a PE as well. It all sounds good. I'm just curious if the nitrogen would be too early?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> ...I'm just curious if the nitrogen would be too early?


Probably. I don't start thinking about fertilizer until I am ~75% greened up.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

ware, gman, Thank You both (a mixing arm is added to the lowes shopping list; and, it never even occurred to me there may be foam reducing agents out there - doh!)


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@440mag, no anti foam required when mixing the prodiamine. I haven't used tenacity but to me it's just like car soap, a high rate of water application to the tank is what drives foam in my experience.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Found these goodies at Ewing, thanks to @Ware , but wanted advice on these choices. If I went with Prodiamine I would order it online and wait the 1-2 weeks. The granular fertilizer with Dithiopyr is supposed to be 1 application for the whole year. Anything from you amazing guys would be appreciated
> 
> Ok, my photos are not being added for some reason.
> 1) Prodiamine $85.00
> ...





Suaverc118 said:


> That Howard's Johnson Dithiopyr also has 22% nitrogen and mentions it can also work as a PE as well. It all sounds good. I'm just curious if the nitrogen would be too early?


The granular Dimension is definitely NOT one application for the whole year.

Here is the label for the Howard Johnson's product you described. It is imperative that you read and understand the label for any product you want to apply to your lawn. This label is very clear about application rates for both spring and fall, expected length of control, as well as the max annual application rate. If this is the product you plan to use, read the label and come back with any questions you have about what it says. Even if you do not plan to use this product, it would be good practice for you to read the label and come back with any questions you have about what it says. This is sort of the _teach a man to fish_ approach - but you'll thank us when you see how easy it is to figure this stuff out. :thumbup:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Looks like it last 4-6 months. Like I questioned before about the nitrogen, I wasn't feeling right with putting down any fertilizer yet. I guess Prodiamine is most likely my best product.

Here are the pics I meant to post yesterday.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

If you have the equipment to do so, or a small enough yard, use a liquid application. Order a thing of wetable powder or flowable prodiamine or wetable powder or flowable dimension, mix it with water per the directions, and spray it on your yard. If you have any crabgrass that germinates, hand brush it with round up or pull it up by hand. If you don't have the equipment for liquid application, buy granular, without nitrogen, and apply it now.

Two separate issues:
How long is the product effective once applied?
How many applications (based on the size of your yard) will you get for your money, which I think has been skated around as how long will the bag last?

Whether your use Prodiamine (Barricade) Dithiopyr (Dimension), the granular product is going to be less economical than the powered version that is sprayed.

With prodiamine you can apply a granular version or mix the powder into water and spray it, and depending on how much chemical you mix or how much granular product you apply, will determine the length of effectiveness. I think the max rate of application gives you 8 months of coverage.

I haven't used dithiopyr enough to know whether you're allowed to put down enough active ingredient for it to last 8 months, but I'm leaning towards that not being the case.

In general dithiopyr tends to cost more than prodiamine.

Also, these products tend to prevent grassy weeds, not all weeds. You should still expect broadleaf weeds, of which most can easily be controlled with a post-em.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> If you have the equipment to do so, or a small enough yard, use a liquid application. Order a thing of wetable powder or flowable prodiamine or wetable powder or flowable dimension, mix it with water per the directions, and spray it on your yard. If you have any crabgrass that germinates, hand brush it with round up or pull it up by hand. If you don't have the equipment for liquid application, buy granular, without nitrogen, and apply it now.
> 
> Two separate issues:
> How long is the product effective once applied?
> ...


Lots of great info! I do have a 2 gallon sprayer purchased at SiteOne, so I can spray Prodiamine. I've used it to spray Celsius last year and I think the Celsius has done great. I have some weeds that have popped up in the last 3 weeks, but use Triamine Jet spray and let it sit for a few days and pull them so whatever is left behind is dead.

What do you use for pre-E and Post-E?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Lots of great info! I do have a 2 gallon sprayer purchased at SiteOne, so I can spray Prodiamine. I've used it to spray Celsius last year and I think the Celsius has done great. I have some weeds that have popped up in the last 3 weeks, but use Triamine Jet spray and let it sit for a few days and pull them so whatever is left behind is dead.
> 
> What do you use for pre-E and Post-E?


Each person is apt to use something different for their own application.

Celsius is widely recommended on the forum since it plays nice with most warm season turf and kills a lot of broadleaf and grassy weeds. Plus, it doesn't have the hot weather temperature restrictions that some other chemicals have.

Personally, I spray a three way herbicide or use Celsius, depending on the time of year/temperature, if I am going after a lot of weeds at once. If it's just a few, I either hand pull or brush with glyphosate.

The above doesn't apply for poa annua or sedges.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

What do you use for your Pre-E?
For sedges, I use sedge hammer which works great for me


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> What do you use for your Pre-E?
> For sedges, I use sedge hammer which works great for me


When I only had a granular spreader, I used granularly applied dithiopyr because, at the time, I didn't know where to find granular prodiamine.

I now do a spray application of prodiamine for the spring pre-em.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I found this. Much cheaper.

Prodiamine 65 WDG Generic Barricade Herbicide - 5 Lbs. Pre-emergent Crabgrass Control https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077TZTMTJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fB0EAb7F7F6PC


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> I found this. Much cheaper.
> 
> Prodiamine 65 WDG Generic Barricade Herbicide - 5 Lbs. Pre-emergent Crabgrass Control https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077TZTMTJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fB0EAb7F7F6PC


Yep, that's pretty much what I think most of us who spray prodiamine have been using, although maybe not specifically that brand.

As another example, I bought a different generic of prodiamine from pestrong. $58 with S/H included.

https://www.pestrong.com/127-prodiamine-65-wdg-generic-barricade-5-lbs.html


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> I found this. Much cheaper.
> 
> Prodiamine 65 WDG Generic Barricade Herbicide - 5 Lbs. Pre-emergent Crabgrass Control
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077TZTMTJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fB0EAb7F7F6PC


Dude, after shipping that is $1.76 cheaper than the product I linked here in this thread 5 days ago. If you would have bought it, you would probably already have it by now. :lol:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Damnit @Ware , I have to make sure I see, ask everyone, read before I make a purchase. I don't trust myself yet and always think of price. Wife has started school now. 
Y'all are awesome!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Damnit @Ware , I have to make sure I see, ask everyone, read before I make a purchase. I don't trust myself yet and always think of price. Wife has started school now.
> Y'all are awesome!


I'm sure if you post your CC someone will be happy to place the order for you.

Pull the trigger and be done with it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, it can't get much cheaper than $0.62 per thousand per year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So maybe this is what your were waiting on... I just got an email from Lawn & Pest Control Supply with a 10% code for pre-emergents:








That would make this Prodiamine 65 WDG $53.55 shipped.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I think Ware's find is the best deal to be had unless there is a five-finger discount.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I can use that code?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> I can use that code?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks, I ordered it. Standard shipping, just don't know when it will get here, but better price than Amazon thanks to you @Ware


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Suaverc118 now that you ordered it, this is a better deal. http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1274

And yes, the 5lb would last me years too.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Suaverc118 now that you ordered it, this is a better deal. http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1274
> 
> And yes, the 5lb would last me years too.


Of course that would happen. Maybe I can split some with my neighbor


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Suaverc118 Do you have a good plan on how to spray the pre-em? Do you have any weeds present right now?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> @Suaverc118 Do you have a good plan on how to spray the pre-em? Do you have any weeds present right now?


I have some weeds, but not many. Maybe at the moment no more than 10. As far as a plan? Other than spraying with my sprayer? I guess not. Is there something I need to know or you recommend? I feel like you have something to say. Haha


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Nope. Just didn't know if your status was a bunch of weeds or just a handful, if it was the first, I was going to follow up asking if you were going to tank mix you pre and post em when spraying.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I see what you're saying. Thanks for asking


----------



## Gambi (Sep 29, 2017)

I sprayed prodiamine and got heavy rainfall the next day. At least 2". Should i worry about it being washed out?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Gambi said:


> I sprayed prodiamine and got heavy rainfall the next day. At least 2". Should i worry about it being washed out?


Was the 2" spread out over the day or was it mostly in a downpour? If in a downpour, then I would say yes, but you still shouldn't put more down now because you can't know for sure. I have changed my practice to try to avoid mother nature for apps because of this. In DFW, we rarely get gentle rain that amounts to much, so it is easier to plan on irrigation so that I can control the watering in of products.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gambi said:


> I sprayed prodiamine and got heavy rainfall the next day. At least 2". Should i worry about it being washed out?


Also, at what rate did you apply it?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I had great success with Prodimine and celsius last year and am going to lay down some Prodimine on my lawn on Tuesday as its not raining that day, I will of course water it in.

However, I am also going to do my mother in laws yard which has various weeds throughout her Bermuda. They have around 20k sq.ft. total without an irrigation system. My plan was to mix the Prodiamine and Celsius (0.42oz and 0.113oz per 1000 sq.ft.) and spray it Tuesday, it is supposed to rain some on Wednesday.

Is this a viable plan? I've never mixed Prodiamine and Celsius but am pretty sure someone here (I think MightyQuinn) has done it. That way the Celsius can be on the plants for several hours before the rain comes and hopefully waters the Prodiamine into the soil.

Tips? Ideas?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That should work. The Celsius may be a slow kill this time of year though.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> I had great success with Prodimine and celsius last year and am going to lay down some Prodimine on my lawn on Tuesday as its not raining that day, I will of course water it in.
> 
> However, I am also going to do my mother in laws yard which has various weeds throughout her Bermuda. They have around 20k sq.ft. total without an irrigation system. My plan was to mix the Prodiamine and Celsius (0.42oz and 0.113oz per 1000 sq.ft.) and spray it Tuesday, it is supposed to rain some on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


You are correct, I have done that in the past with pretty good success as you will take care of the majority of your weeds with one application. I believe Celsius just needs to dry on the weed and then it's safe to irrigate of have Mother Nature do her thing. I usually go with the Medium rate when broadcasting Celsius just to be on the safe side but if you are just spraying it on your MIL's lawn which I'm assuming isn't highly maintained you should be safe to go with the High rate as it should take care of more of the weeds.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I had great success with Prodimine and celsius last year and am going to lay down some Prodimine on my lawn on Tuesday as its not raining that day, I will of course water it in.
> ...


Awesome, thanks MQ! :thumbup:


----------



## Gambi (Sep 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> Gambi said:
> 
> 
> > I sprayed prodiamine and got heavy rainfall the next day. At least 2". Should i worry about it being washed out?
> ...


I did about .4oz per 1000sqf on bermuda grass. The rain was pretty heavy at times so quite possible that most of the 2" was from the heavy down pour. My feeling is not to put any more as i did a spray last october as well.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Here in Austin we have rain except for Thursday and Friday and then rain again for the remainder of the week and most of next week. Are you supposed to water after applying Prodiamine? I was going to do it today, but not sure if I can. It's not really raining, just sprinkling, and unsure what would happen. I read some of the instructions the other day but forgot some of the instructions. I know I saw 4 0z and .83 oz per 1000 sqft, but not sure which is the best route. Assuming the more you apply the longer it will last. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Read that label. It calls for 1/2" of rainfall or irrigation within 14 days following application.

0.83oz per thousand is the annual max for most warm season grasses. You will divide that by the number of apps you plan for each year.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Read that label. It calls for 1/2" of rainfall or irrigation within 14 days following application.
> 
> 0.83oz per thousand is the annual max for most warm season grasses. You will divide that by the number of apps you plan for each year.


Got it, thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I personally wouldn't push the 14 day window.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh, it will rain again probably Saturday. As of a few hours ago, Google said it was going to rain again by Wednesday, but now it's saying Saturday. Stupid google


----------

